# Too cold to wear shorts when it is 30 degrees?



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm considering wearing shorts tomorrow morning even though it will be 30 degrees. I've never done it before so I'm wondering if its a norm or a little out of sorts. I like my shorts and I hate my biking pants and I haven't found any good pants I like yet. 

Is 30 degrees too cold for shorts?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

not certain about 30 but a windy 40 I'll put on shorts and leg warmers.


----------



## shawnt2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

I usually wear my TLD shorts with the spandexy insulation pants.. Keep warm and sweat free.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

uneek78 said:


> Is 30 degrees too cold for shorts?


Here's some grandmotherly advice :thumbsup: YES, FOR HEAVEN'S SAKE, IT IS too cold. Your knees do so much for you; show them some love. Pull on some leg warmers that hit midcalf, go over your knee & tuck under your shorts.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I do it all the time, below 30, some thermals are going on under the shorts....


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If it's a dead wind, and you're riding in tree cover, you'd probably be able to bear it after getting going, but 30 degrees is much colder than your body can cope with uncovered...moreso if you are riding at speed or if it is windy.

Even a light covering (lightweight tights) would help.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

uneek78 said:


> I'm considering wearing shorts tomorrow morning even though it will be 30 degrees. I've never done it before so I'm wondering if its a norm or a little out of sorts. I like my shorts and I hate my biking pants and I haven't found any good pants I like yet.
> 
> Is 30 degrees too cold for shorts?


Try it and find out.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Shiggy has it right. You have to learn your own comfort level. I would recommend throwing in a pair of pants or leg warmers "just in case".


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

My issue with cold weather always was and is the knees. They don't like being cold.

It is almost like the internal lubrication stops working at very cold temps.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

If you're young and don't care about the condition of your legs as you get older-go for it! If you do care, you better wear something to protect (keep warm) those knees. There's cartilage and cold bones in there. Better to keep them warm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

If it's AZ at altitude where it starts as 30, but gets to 55-65 in an hour or two, then maybe. I'd go at least shorts + leg warmers, then base it on what the forecast is. If it's only going to get into the 40s, it'd be nice to have some insulation.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

I will go with the majority. As tempting as it is to go with Shiggy and Heyyall, I'm going to have to follow the advice of the majority. I will wear my biking pants I don't like and I need to invest in some biking pants I do like in the near future. Biking has taken its toll on my pockets so I am trying to recoup. Lol!!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I always came down from the high elevations to ride in the Phoenix area in winter. It would be hilarious to see everyone with long pants and jackets when we started and the temp was 55-65 degrees, then 30 min to an hour later they were shedding layers like crazy.


----------



## shawnt2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Come bike in shorts here... Kickin at -26.C right now! Snowshoein for cross training in the morning!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

How hairy are you legs?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

uneek78 said:


> I'm considering wearing shorts tomorrow morning even though it will be 30 degrees. I've never done it before so I'm wondering if its a norm or a little out of sorts. I like my shorts and I hate my biking pants and I haven't found any good pants I like yet.
> 
> Is 30 degrees too cold for shorts?


No 30 F is okay with shorts.....however I would wear a long layer if the temp was going to stay at 30 F or fall....

If the temp was going to rise even to 50 F I would wear shorts.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

I won't ride a road bike in 30 degrees, but I will ride a mountain bike because I ride it so slow.

I wear knee warmers or knickers under 50 degrees - my knees are very sensitive to temperature. For $25 - $40, knee warmers are a great investment. Knickers are more comfortable IMO, but you can only use them for a few months out of the year (here anyway).

Jenson has a number of name brand knickers on their site. I like the Specialized knee warmers I got from my LBS. I tried one pair of discount knickers off Ebay, but returned them because the fit was terrible. Stick with name brands.

Also I strongly recommend spandex shorts or a liner underneath baggy shorts for cold days to keep the wind off the nethers.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gasp4Air said:


> How hairy are you legs?


Not hairy enough......lol!!!!



Gregon2wheels said:


> I won't ride a road bike in 30 degrees, but I will ride a mountain bike because I ride it so slow.
> 
> I wear knee warmers or knickers under 50 degrees - my knees are very sensitive to temperature. For $25 - $40, knee warmers are a great investment. Knickers are more comfortable IMO, but you can only use them for a few months out of the year (here anyway).
> 
> ...


I rode with my biking pants I don't like. I definitely have to invest more into my biking clothes. I still have sticker shock from my bike upgrade. Any who, I try to ride as fast as possible. After reading all the comments I felt it was important to cover up as best as possible.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

30 deg in shorts wouldn't work for me...and even with leg warmers wouldn''t be hap'nin. I picked up a pair of BellWeather "WindFront" cycling pants this year that I'm really liking, I joked with my wife that they're as comfortable as riding in my 'jammies

I was riding yesterday in 20F degrees and I saw a dude riding in shorts w/no leg warmers...me think's that man was CRAZY!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have to go with the "it depends" crowd. If it's sunny and it will warm up quickly, I'll start with knee warmers and remove them when I get too warm. It's easy to do with them.

However, if it's an overcast and damp 30 and not set to get much warmer, then I'll ride with some kind of long layer (not too thick, but enough to cut the wind at least).

I would rather ride with long sleeves and shorts than long pants and short sleeves. My legs generate far more warmth than my arms do and need less insulation.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

June Bug said:


> Here's some grandmotherly advice :thumbsup: YES, FOR HEAVEN'S SAKE, IT IS too cold. Your knees do so much for you; show them some love. Pull on some leg warmers that hit midcalf, go over your knee & tuck under your shorts.


I agree with grandmothers. I have ridden in the 20s with shorts and as long as I keep the core warm I'm reasonably comfortable... problem is my knees hate it.

Defeet makes some FANTASTIC wool leg warmers that I've been using for a couple years now and they're LITERALLY the best thing since sliced bread. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

At that temperature, I like tights.

It was just above freezing today and I had tights, a base layer top, long-sleeved jersey, and a fleece vest. The vest and jersey seemed like a little much on the way up, but I think I had them both zipped up all the way again by the time I got back to my car. So I feel like I "got it" on the amount of clothing for today.

Cycling pants sound annoying to me. Although I guess if they drew tight around my ankles...


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

It depends so much on the ride. If you climb hard you may want shorts and even shed your shell. However, if you are facing a 30 minute, ~15mph downhill you may get hypothermic even if your upper body is kept warm. I'd never wear shorts at 32 because my rides normally end with a long descent.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

26 degrees this morning. Relatively flat singletrack. No wind. Tights, leg warmers, and shorts on the legs. I was comfortable - not too cold and not too hot. There's a reason we live in the South.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Layers my friend! Shorts will be good. but wear tights under, knee warmers, ski socks, and shoe covers. Should keep you warm enough.

Remember, below 60 degrees, cover your knees.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

For me 30F is fine for shorts. I went riding yesterday and when I started it was around 25. It was a little chilly, but nothing too bad. Main reasons for not wearing tights was that it was going to be 50 when I finished. If it had been a high of 30 I'd have probably worn tights. High of 40 or above on my rides I'm in shorts.

My legs are the last place I feel cold the cold. Toes, and Fingers are first, then ears.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

mbco1975 said:


> For me 30F is fine for shorts. I went riding yesterday and when I started it was around 25. It was a little chilly, but nothing too bad. Main reasons for not wearing tights was that it was going to be 50 when I finished. If it had been a high of 30 I'd have probably worn tights. High of 40 or above on my rides I'm in shorts.
> 
> My legs are the last place I feel cold the cold. Toes, and Fingers are first, then ears.


Ah, my Front Range Friend, "...but it's a dry cold!"


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Remember, below 60 degrees, cover your knees.


Dude, that rhymes no matter what temperature you use.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

If it's below 40F, I'll usually wear these layers: padded bike shorts, tight leggings and bike/ski type pants (not skin tight, but not too loose and with zippered/narrow cuffs). I picked up some Swix brand bike/ski pants from REI for about $50, which ain't too bad compared to other brands I've seen. Very comfy, zippered front pockets and haven't caught them in the chain yet after 5-6 rides. 

Between 40-50F, i'll ditch the tights and just go with bike shorts & the Swix pants. Over 50F and it's bike shorts and baggies.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

My _lower_ legs don't get cold, so personally I feel fine with shorts at any temp.
Then again, it never gets too far below 25 where I live. So 25+, no prob as long as you keep your blood moving.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Layers my friend! Shorts will be good. but wear tights under, knee warmers, ski socks, and shoe covers. Should keep you warm enough.
> 
> Remember, below 60 degrees, cover your knees.


You wouldn't survive to long in New England. 60 degrees is short sleeve and shorts weather. 35 degrees is still shorts weather around here. Below freezing and the layers go on.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

VTSession said:


> You wouldn't survive to long in New England. 60 degrees is short sleeve and shorts weather. 35 degrees is still shorts weather around here. Below freezing and the layers go on.


I guess its all relative! I live in Alabama. So anything under 40 degrees during the day is pretty flipping cold.

I like to wear knee warmers when the temp is under 60 degrees to protect my joints. My family has a history of knee problems and I would like healthy knees for as long as possible.


----------



## barnabas (Sep 25, 2012)

I wear REI padded bike shorts, under 35 i wear underarmour cold gear leggings underneath the shorts. 

Never felt the need for anything more on my lower body ridden down into the teens and felt fine. was shivering starting out but as soon as i got moving i felt great.


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

I still wear shorts when it's 30º, but a pair of leg warmers wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

uneek78 said:


> Is 30 degrees too cold for shorts?


I'd say "no", but I am not the average person. Back in February 2010 I flew to Göteborg, Sweden with my wife and sons, where we spent three days (Volvo European Delivery Program). I wore shorts the whole time we were there. There was snow and ice on the ground everywhere we went. If my memory serves me correctly, the outside temperatures during the day were around 22°F. My ears got really cold, but my legs were fine.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sh*t! My brain would have froze up at 30 degrees! I wouldn't even be able to find my legs, let alone put em in shorts!


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Remember, below 60 degrees, cover your knees.


+1.

"I ride my bike to ride my bike"- Zen proverb

Posted via iPhone


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

uneek78 said:


> Is 30 degrees too cold for shorts?


For a fast ride with lots of wind -- Yes
For a slow ride in the trees protected from the wind -- No

If I'm really working hard climbing hills on the single track trails I get hot really quickly and would not cover up my legs.

However, if I'm commuting to work and will be going really fast the wind will suck the life out of my legs. I will cover up.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

45* is my cut-off point for shorts


----------

